# Is there an EASY way to stuff spices in little clear capsules?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Is there an EASY way to stuff spices in the little clear capsules ?

I got the empty capsules at the drug store, and I am currently filling them by dipping them into the spice containter. I am taking cumin and tumeric for the multiple sclerosis, and I THINK they are doing some good. I will know in another week.

The trouble is, it is a fiddly little job and my nails are turning yellow from the spices!


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh, you need a capsule-stuffer! You'll never get enough in them by just dipping. You can get them most any place, but I got mine from Mountain Rose Herbs, and it was (I think) about $13.00. 

Yup, it's still $13.00. Here's the link, if you want to look at it: http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/tools/encap.php 

Click on "Capsule Machine" and be sure you get the size that fits the capsules you already have (either "0" or "00" size).

~Lannie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i don't know if they still do, but used to, pharmacists put a little pile on the counter, then tapped, tapped, tapped the open end of the capsule into the powder. use the smaller end to fill, then close with the larger size.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Terri said:


> The trouble is, it is a fiddly little job and my nails are turning yellow from the spices!


Now you'll have to get something for that nail fungus.


----------

